# Makita 3606 1 hp router



## Frankg (Nov 15, 2008)

I have been looking at this small router. It is on sale on Amazon and you can buy it for $85. Does anyone have experience with this router? I like the idea of having a light weight router. There doesn't seem to be many opinions on this particular model but I think it has been out awhile. Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not familiar with that particular model Frank however I am a BIG fan of Makita and am not aware of any product bearing their name that isn't of a very high quality. Do however bear in mind that a router that appears to be big now, will seem quite small once you become proficient in it's use. A big router can do big and small jobs, however, a small one can only do small jobs. Your profile gives no details of your woodworking background so I'm assuming that you're new to routing and if cost isn't the limiting criteria, then I would highly recommend the Makita 3612C.


----------



## Frankg (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you for your response. I am new to routing but have a number of Makita tools and love them. I have decided though to pass on this router for now. I am starting to make some signs and I have decided to use my existing Milwaukee router for now. I have a couple of other projects in mind for the winter and I will likely have a better idea of what I want after I make some of those projects. Thanks again.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Don't be a stranger Frank, post pictures from time to time so we can see what you're up to.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Frank,

Harry isn't the only Makita fan here.  If you get the chance to use one, I think you'll agree with Harry and myself about them, they ARE an awesome router, especially the 3612C's.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

If your looking for a small, light weight router. It's hard to beat the Bosch Colt. It only uses 1/4" shank bits, but it will do anything an under 2Hp full size router will do. Other than plunge routing, I use mine for just about all hand held routing anymore.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on Colt. Too bad it doesn't have a plunge attachment available. That one in a dual base kit would be awesome!


----------



## hcim (Sep 13, 2009)

The Colt 1HP still the best for small router.
+2


----------

